# The first PC game you played!



## MayDay (Dec 24, 2008)

For me, it was 'SimCity 3000'. 
Before that, I was mostly on my nintendo64 but when it began to become an antique, I was forced to choose either playstation or PC. 
Simcity made me hooked on the PC platform and i never looked back ever since  

Looking back, it's been a long journey, from simcity to rollercoaster tycoon to C&C and finally, to the call of duty series.


----------



## Madness (Dec 24, 2008)

Doom 2 closely followed by Duke Nukem.


----------



## Wait Wait (Dec 24, 2008)

warcraft 2!  such a fun game


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 24, 2008)

C&C Red Alert
TANK RUSH KEKEKEKEKE


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 24, 2008)

Leisure Suit Larry Ep. 1, very old DOS game.


----------



## Adrianfolf (Dec 24, 2008)

First PC game I ever played was Jarassic Park on a Packer Bell computer


----------



## Talvi (Dec 24, 2008)

Baldur's Gate. Haven't found a better game still.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

Postal 2... explains why I quit PC games for a while after that game got old.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 24, 2008)

Ugh.
Might and Magic, Inner Sanctum.
I was very young and don't think I could quite "appreciate" that. But my cousin put me in front of it, and played it with me. The art was kind of cool, though.

I was more of a console gamer, until the early 90's (ST 25th, Jill of the Jungle, Commander Keen). That doesn't mean I didn't play my fair share of Prince of Persia and various shitty Police Quest games.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 24, 2008)

aladdin, the first game we bought for that old thing^^
was very awesome!


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Something called "Playroom"...

And then some of the Jumpstarts.


----------



## Suirad (Dec 24, 2008)

Warcraft 2, I believe that was my first PC game.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 24, 2008)

A game called "Beast".  The objective was to trap and squish "beasts", symbolized by H's, between movable blocks and electric blocks.  You got touched by a Beast, you died.


----------



## -Lucario- (Dec 24, 2008)

Wolfenstein 3D, such a fun game.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Dec 24, 2008)

officially at home? Grim fandango. I LOVE that bloody game!


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 24, 2008)

A tortoise and the hair reading game O^O


....I was 6 and I was at the public library...


----------



## Zero_Point (Dec 24, 2008)

Wolfenstein 3D for DOS on a Compaq 386. Ah, the memories...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 24, 2008)

Total Annihilation, it's what spawned starcraft. It was okay but still think starcraft is way better.


----------



## Kajet (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh hell... if we're going to the VERY first PC game... I think Wolfenstien 3D, some lame "Billy the kid" game, Hexxagon, and a few others fit that bill.

But long ass hell start up and loading times pretty much made me stick with consoles... lets face it, older PCs were for more mature and or patient people.


----------



## Tabr (Dec 24, 2008)

X-Com: Enemy Unknown back when it was on the little floppy disks!


----------



## Armaetus (Dec 24, 2008)

Probably Wolfenstein 3D back in 1993 or 1994 when my 386 did not have 4MB of RAM.

When it comes to consoles, NES back in the mid 1980s.


----------



## yell0w_f0x (Dec 24, 2008)

hmm... if i recall correctly, it was montezuma's revenge back in the days of the 5 1/4 inch floppy disk... that and together with where in the states is carmen san diego...


----------



## Asmiro (Dec 24, 2008)

The original Civilization game.


----------



## Kangamutt (Dec 24, 2008)

Excluding the kiddie games at school *coughputt-puttcough* the first PC game I played was Doom.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 24, 2008)

Starcraft !! XD


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 24, 2008)

There was this awesome The Magic Schoolbus game I played too O^O It was about dinosaurs. 

But as for...REAL computer games um...None. My computer can't handle games :\ though I played Ragnarok Online on aeRO for awhile if that counts?


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 24, 2008)

Oregon Trail.

Best game ever.


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> Starcraft !! XD


^ This, awesome game.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 24, 2008)

Silibus said:


> ^ This, awesome game.



The fun fact about it, is that i started to play it when i were 5 yrs old >.> And even funier, is that i played that game for about 8 yrs..


----------



## blackfuredfox (Dec 24, 2008)

Battlefield 1942


----------



## Enigmaticat (Dec 24, 2008)

WolvesSoulZ said:


> The fun fact about it, is that i started to play it when i were 5 yrs old >.> And even funier, is that i played that game for about 8 yrs..


It was always fun making custom stages.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 24, 2008)

The first Red Alert game. Some guy brought it in to my elementary school and we rocked out with it for almost the whole day while we were supposed to be writing a paper.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Dec 24, 2008)

minesweeper on a windows 3.1, sometime in 1998, in Fort Sam Houston, Texas. I got taken into my father's office. He was an Army Engineer.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 25, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Oregon Trail.
> 
> Best game ever.



Oh FUCK yes. I STILL play that game O^O and I STILL suck at it.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 25, 2008)

ChapperIce said:


> Oh FUCK yes. I STILL play that game O^O and I STILL suck at it.


 
Yep, I can't beat it. 

I always die from a snake bite...


----------



## Thunder_pants (Dec 25, 2008)

Counter Strike: Source

Still playing to this day.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 25, 2008)

PriestRevan said:


> Yep, I can't beat it.
> 
> I always die from a snake bite...



I always die from poop O^O


----------



## virus (Dec 25, 2008)

Gadgets and Gizmos, Super Spy . Or something. That game was awesome


----------



## Jelly (Dec 25, 2008)

yell0w_f0x said:


> hmm... if i recall correctly, it was montezuma's revenge back in the days of the 5 1/4 inch floppy disk... that and together with where in the states is carmen san diego...



You load the Broderbund logo, you swap a disk, you load the Broderbund logo, you swap a disk.

Christ, Carmen had like 5, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Rayne (Dec 25, 2008)

Doom, back when I was about four or so. Followed shortly thereafter by Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 25, 2008)

my first pc game was dioblo 2 and i still play it.


----------



## Ither (Dec 25, 2008)

Starcraft; Blessed be Tassadar!


----------



## Sirdan87 (Dec 25, 2008)

Hmm...first actual PC game....Cyberia was my first game. old fashion adventure puzzle solver/ Shooter. Never did play the 2nd one though.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Dec 25, 2008)

Silibus said:


> It was always fun making custom stages.



Hell yeah XD


----------



## lilEmber (Dec 25, 2008)

Ugh...like, those old Atari games I believe, or Pong. The first good one I played was Doom, then Quake, then Medal of Honor Allied Assault.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 25, 2008)

Either hugo's house of horrors or police quest I think.  I never got far in either XD


----------



## bozzles (Dec 25, 2008)

KID PIX


----------



## pheonix (Dec 25, 2008)

Just remembered the very first one I played, Chips Challenge. That game was awesome when I was a kid.


----------



## Ginakki (Dec 25, 2008)

I think it was either Commander Keen or King's Quest.


----------



## SnowFox (Dec 25, 2008)

Some noddy game I think. All I can remember is some paint by numbers type thing, but without the numbers, and driving a car around like a very minimal version of the old GTA games, but without the stealing and killing and stuff.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

Monopoly on a 386. I barely remember it, but it happened. I had an SNES the year it came out, and I even played it the other day... still works (as does my NES and N64). The oldest game that I still have installed is Need for Speed II. It's badass.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Dec 25, 2008)

pheonix said:


> Just remembered the very first one I played, Chips Challenge. That game was awesome when I was a kid.



OH HELL YES I STILL PLAY THIS


----------



## Tycho (Dec 26, 2008)

ZentratheFox said:


> OH HELL YES I STILL PLAY THIS



Collect the chips collect the chips GOT THE SUCTION BOOTS YAY fuck, hit the spy and lost them, must have gone the wrong way, restart the level

Great fun, should be part of any classic gaming collection.


----------



## MayDay (Dec 26, 2008)

Asmiro said:


> The original Civilization game.



civilizations rocks, that's all I gotta say ^^
I've been playing civ IV for a month now and I easily play for like 10 hours a day..if only my crappy com didn't lag so much!

Somehow, there's something insanely addictive about building an empire to the information age, then letting a full scale nuclear war rip the planet apart


----------



## buckblackhoof (Dec 26, 2008)

i played many games before this, but i remember playing Kane and billy the kid on the comador64


----------



## Laze (Dec 27, 2008)

The first PC game I ever played was Dungeon Keeper and I fell in love with it X3

Other first time games to my list would have to mainly be Game Boy games, I think I was about 8 when I first picked up Super Mario Land on the handheld. I still play it now to be fair and whistle to music to it out loud ~

Then I was gifted a Commodore 64 and was addicted to Flimbo's Quest and Fiendish Freddy's Big Top 'O Fun.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Dec 28, 2008)

Myst.  Very strange game.


----------



## Tycho (Dec 28, 2008)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Myst.  Very strange game.



Myst was a way for your computer to call you an idiot and laugh without ever saying a word.  Half of the time you had no fucking idea what you were supposed to do.  "Oh hey, the little boat is floating now! Wait, what does that mean?"

It was fun though.


----------



## Khrono (Jan 4, 2009)

Diablo!!!!


----------



## lowlow64 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mine was GTA2. My friends were jealous of me because I had it and their parents wouldn't let them have it. XD


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 4, 2009)

I don't remember exactly. One of Doom,  Raptor: Call of the Shadows, Sim City 2000, or Worms. 

Had a BBC Micro, a NES and an Amiga 1200 before that, but they're not PCs so I'm not counting them.


----------



## Kajet (Jan 4, 2009)

I remember playing Raptor: Call of Shadows a long time ago... It might have been the shareware version, all I remember is that it was HARD (for a stubby fingered, pre-teen console freak anyway)

I may have to see if I can play it on my laptop...


----------



## KiloCharlie (Jan 4, 2009)

some simcity game... first MEMORABLE game... Stronghold Crusader... without a doubt


----------



## Werevixen (Jan 4, 2009)

James Pond 2: Codename Robocod on my Amiga 500.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Either Tyrian (come on, someone has to remember that) or Duke Nukem 3D. Don't remember which.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Either Tyrian (come on, someone has to remember that) or Duke Nukem 3D. Don't remember which.



TYRIAN FUCK YEAH

Topdown shooter insanity! Makes Galaga look like Pong.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 4, 2009)

I think it was Oregon Trail WAY back on the Apple IIe...


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> TYRIAN FUCK YEAH
> 
> Topdown shooter insanity! Makes Galaga look like Pong.



GOD DAMN _YES_

Top down flying shooters are still one of my favorite game genera EVER.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 4, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> GOD DAMN _YES_
> 
> Top down flying shooters are still one of my favorite game genera EVER.



You ever play Raptor: Call of the Shadows? Not as challenging as Tyrian but still pretty hairy.  God damn I loved that game.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 4, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> You ever play Raptor: Call of the Shadows? Not as challenging as Tyrian but still pretty hairy.  God damn I loved that game.



You bet your ass I did. I love that game too. That and like, what is it called, 1942? Something. It's a year but I don't remember which one.

It's too bad they're all dying out. :<


----------



## BlackDragonAlpha (Jan 4, 2009)

I think the 1st PC game I played was either Diablo or Megaman X4. Or Hearts. XD


----------



## Icarus (Jan 4, 2009)

Red Alert.
I win.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 4, 2009)

It was this really old Lion King game for the PC. I was three, and I can't remember the name of it. I used to beat it once a day, and never got tired of it.


----------



## Fullmoonpsycho (Jan 7, 2009)

Majesty: Gold Edition


----------



## Bambi (Jan 7, 2009)

First PC Game?

Damage Incorperated -- a shooter about mowing over the Ku Klux Klan and White Supremacists.


----------



## scarei_crow (Jan 7, 2009)

digger probably, or alley cat, DOS games ftw


----------



## Otava Panthar (Jan 8, 2009)

Or sort of Pinball-games. I even remember one set of them reminded me of Klonoa.


----------



## Skittle (Jan 8, 2009)

SimAnt on an old as Macintosh. I mean, from the '80s old.


----------



## hyper-foxE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

sonic school house when i was 2 :3 ( i pwned the kidygarden maths xD


----------



## Teracat (Jan 8, 2009)

The Neverhood. A point and click game done entirely with claymation, made by Doug TenNapel (Earthworm Jim, Catscratch, Sockbaby) with music by Terry Scott Taylor (fucking insane).

To this day, it remains my favorite PC game of all time.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 8, 2009)

Homeworld. Possibly one of the most influential games (to me) that I ever played. 

Wasn't _technically_ my first, but I don't consider living books and such to actually be _games_. Just me.


----------



## Blue Cup (Jan 9, 2009)

The first real game I ever played that wasn't some school-thing was a point & click adventure game called Lighthouse.

To this day it remains my favorite PC game, for both nostalgic reasons and because it scared the crap out my siblings and I.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 9, 2009)

Wolfenstein 3D.

My dad loved that game.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't remember, probably something like Maniac Mansion and Day of the Tentacle.


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jan 9, 2009)

Unless you count Microsoft Bob as a game (which I don't), it would be Day of the Tentacle.
XD *is a lame-o*


----------



## MaltedMilkBrawls (Jan 9, 2009)

Digitalpotato said:


> I don't remember, probably something like Maniac Mansion and Day of the Tentacle.


 

YES! You too!


----------



## Beck (Jan 9, 2009)

Half-Life.

The. Most. Epic.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 9, 2009)

Roller Coaster Tycoon 
That game was beyond epic in every way...


----------



## Blaze Cheetah (Jan 9, 2009)

...Either Warcraft 2...

or some really OOOLD, atari-style graphics... all I remember is two trees, and monkeys throwing exploding bananas at each other.

...Don't ask.  really.  I don't know/remember.

Unless you know what I'm talking about, then please fill me in.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

MaltedMilkBrawls said:


> YES! You too!



But those are some of the best games of all time! D: That's not lame-o! That was what LucasArts SHOULD have been doing instead of milking star wars dry!


----------



## ADF (Jan 9, 2009)

I cannot remember the very first PC game I played, but the oldest I remember was playing Master of Magic.







Fond memories playing this game, it even had some beast races you could play.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jan 9, 2009)

I think one of the oldest games I played were for the Apple II E or comodore 64....

My neighbours actually have functional ancient computers (not so ancient they were bigger than a hardcore gamer's ego) in their basements. o.o


----------



## Holsety (Jan 10, 2009)

Myst, but I was too young to truly understand it so I never beat it (although I managed to do a world or two by myself :X)


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 10, 2009)

thats easy. Command and Conquer!!!  followed by aliens vs predator than starcraft. [starcraft was pretty sweet and challenging. still cant beat the comp on hard -.-]


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Stopped playing Starcraft a couple of years ago, took up Supreme Commander instead. That game is great for turtleing.


----------



## shieldswulf (Jan 10, 2009)

i was never fond of the turtles. took to long to wipe them out...not to mention all those big bad@## units they would mass to protect the base...when i play games like that i try to make the game long...just not too long. so im a kind of mixed type of player. 

-quoted from a gamer while playing starcraft online-

"Oh!!! look at them zerglin. they have to be the cutest things ever, just like little puppies"

-said zergling than swarm inmass -10 zergling to start. followed by 20. than max amount of zergling units usable- and give the gamer a few playful bites showing how cute they can be xD-

[it seriously did happen]

I also played doom and quake 2.


----------



## pitchblack (Jan 10, 2009)

Hehehe. I'm a turtle/tech/steamroll player, in that order. I really build up my base defenses, get a huge fracking army protecting it, get everything upgraded and get the best units, then swarm everybody who gets in my way.


----------



## SuperFurryBonzai (Jan 11, 2009)

pole position! XD


----------



## Cmdr-A (Jan 12, 2009)

Odell: Down Under.... >.> 

Sad sad sad....but I love fish...then Warhammer 40,000 Mark of Chaos and then star craft.


----------



## X (Jan 12, 2009)

mine sweeper :\


----------



## Riptor (Jan 12, 2009)

Not counting edutainment games like Reader Rabbit, my first game was either Doom or Wolfenstien. Yes, a small child was allowed to play those. My dad even helped me play them, he moved around, I shot. They didn't scare me much, which makes the fact that freakin' Roxie's ABC Go Fish scared the crap out of me a whole lot weirder.


----------



## Darth GW7 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think I was playing games on the computer since I was 4 >_>'
Believe it was one of those "Read Out Loud" computer books. Heh, don't know how I would have reacted to some of the games I play now back then.


----------

